# The future for musicians in streaming media



## JJP (Jun 27, 2019)

The shift to streaming media is affecting all of us who make music in film and TV. Composers are seeing that the way they struck deals in the past are no longer working because of the loss of royalties. Studio musicians in the USA are facing the loss of potentially 50% of their income in the coming decade or so. That's not because the work is going away. Without a fair contract to cover streaming, musicians would be doing the same amount of work for up to 50% less money. This could be devastating to the recording world.

I had the privilege today to join over 100 other working film and TV musicians to put the studios on notice that we need a fair contract to cover streaming just like the actors, writers, and directors already have. It was amazing that in spite of many musicians being on tour and dozens unable to attend because of major recording sessions happening at the same time, over 100 musicians turned out at noon on a Thursday simply to support each other.

It was also thrilling to have the Screen Actors Guild (SAG/AFTRA) and the Writers Guild (WGA) and United Teachers of Los Angeles (UTLA) show up and pledge their support for musicians by saying what we were doing was right and just and that they would stand behind us.

Today I was very proud to be a musician and stand up for the future of scoring. We carried petitions already signed by over half of the musicians doing film and TV work in LA. We all know that a simple petition alone won't change things. This is a first step that demonstrated the ability of musicians to work together and speak with one voice. There will be more steps to come. Maybe by coming together in a way we never have before, we can all have a healthy future in the era of streaming.

Musicians Deliver Petition to AMPTP


----------



## goalie composer (Jun 27, 2019)

JJP said:


> The shift to streaming media is affecting all of us who make music in film and TV. Composers are seeing that the way they struck deals in the past are no longer working because of the loss of royalties. Studio musicians in the USA are facing the loss of potentially 50% of their income in the coming decade or so. That's not because the work is going away. Without a fair contract to cover streaming, musicians would be doing the same amount of work for up to 50% less money. This could be devastating to the recording world.
> 
> I had the privilege today to join over 100 other working film and TV musicians to put the studios on notice that we need a fair contract to cover streaming just like the actors, writers, and directors already have. It was an amazing that in spite of many musicians being on tour and dozens unable to attend because of major recording sessions happening at the same time, over 100 musicians turned out at noon on a Thursday simply to support each other.
> 
> ...


On behalf of myself, thank you for fighting the good fight and for standing up for those of us that couldn't attend!


----------



## jneebz (Jun 27, 2019)

From the nobody composer....
THANK YOU.


----------



## JJP (Jun 27, 2019)

For those following along at home, The Hollywood Reporter has picked up the story.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 28, 2019)

As an aside to this, some of you may not be aware that Netflix is now offering composers "opportunities" to score shows, where streaming fees are not even an option. It's basically a fee, and that's it. We're not talking about nobody composers either. I heard this from an Oscar winner...!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jun 28, 2019)

Daryl said:


> As an aside to this, some of you may not be aware that Netflix is now offering composers "opportunities" to score shows, where streaming fees are not even an option. It's basically a fee, and that's it. We're not talking about nobody composers either. I heard this from an Oscar winner...!



Despite the hype, most shows on streaming platforms are there because they wouldn’t attract a large enough fan base on regular TV. It’s kind of like the shows have a chance to blow up, but not quite. Some of the stuff is good, but a lot of the exclusive Netflix content is kind of lackluster. I don’t think streaming royalties will ever compare to broadcast royalties.

Besides, what in the heck are the music publishers doing about this? If songwriters lose money from royalties, the publishers do as well. Of course they could just charge blanket fees, but eventually some “smart” publisher will offer its catalog for free and this will cause more “race to the bottom” participation from others. I already have publishers throwing music I made onto Spotify and other services just to be in the race so to speak. The streaming royalties for those platforms are chicken feed.

Composers should definitely stand up for themselves. But then again, what are the music publishers going to do to help the songwriters?


----------



## JJP (Jun 28, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> Despite the hype, most shows on streaming platforms are there because they wouldn’t attract a large enough fan base on regular TV.



That's not accurate. The reason Netflix is creating and buying so much content so quickly, much of it lower-rated, is because they will be losing a huge chunk of their catalog in the next few years. All the major US studios and TV networks are cutting ties with Netflix to roll out their own streaming platforms where they will be putting their own highly-rated TV shows films.

In addition, these streaming platforms will be gradually taking the place of other distribution networks such as foreign TV which generates important royalties for composers and residuals for performers. 

Streaming isn't simply the 21st century direct-to-video. It's probably the primary platform for most of the work we do. That's the way the studios and networks are operating.


----------



## JJP (Jun 28, 2019)

Today the AFM put out their press release which includes quotes from SAG/AFTRA and the WGA.

*Musicians Deliver Petition to Film/TV Producers Demanding Streaming Residuals*


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 28, 2019)

Daryl said:


> As an aside to this, some of you may not be aware that Netflix is now offering composers "opportunities" to score shows, where streaming fees are not even an option. It's basically a fee, and that's it. We're not talking about nobody composers either. I heard this from an Oscar winner...!


One more reason for me to hate Nettrash. :(


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jun 28, 2019)

JJP said:


> That's not accurate. The reason Netflix is creating and buying so much content so quickly, much of it lower-rated, is because they will be losing a huge chunk of their catalog in the next few years. All the major US studios and TV networks are cutting ties with Netflix to roll out their own streaming platforms where they will be putting their own highly-rated TV shows films.
> 
> In addition, these streaming platforms will be gradually taking the place of other distribution networks such as foreign TV which generates important royalties for composers and residuals for performers.
> 
> Streaming isn't simply the 21st century direct-to-video. It's probably the primary platform for most of the work we do. That's the way the studios and networks are operating.



That’s my point: loading up on garbage to bulk up their offerings.

But I don't really care about the woes of streaming companies. I care about composers getting paid. And I also want to know what publishers are going to do to help composers get paid.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 29, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> I care about composers getting paid. And I also want to know what publishers are going to do to help composers get paid.


What makes you think that they care about composers getting paid? As long as the Publisher gets paid, why would they care about you? Some do, but you shouldn't take it as given, particularly in the film and TV world, where a Publisher is often not a "real" Publisher.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 29, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> One more reason for me to hate Nettrash. :(


It's easy. No need to hate. Just turn it down, and tell them why.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jun 29, 2019)

Daryl said:


> What makes you think that they care about composers getting paid? As long as the Publisher gets paid, why would they care about you? Some do, but you shouldn't take it as given, particularly in the film and TV world, where a Publisher is often not a "real" Publisher.



I understand. 

It is a cruel reality that composers are some of the hardest workers but get the least respect for their work.


----------

